# I needed to vent!!!



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone, 

Sorry for the vent, but I really needed to get it out. My dh and I are due to start IUI on monday but the hospitial have lost his hep c blood test results and there was no one in bloodwork to re-do it.
We went to our local hospitial and had it done again, but they cant guarentee that the results will be back for Monday in time for us to start treatment. Im so furious, why did no-one check all of his results were there!!!! This is stressfull enough without people making stupid errors!!!  Sorry again for the vent but I really needed to get the frustration off my chest!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2009)

what a   nightmare, I would be furious too   Hope they get it sorted for you by Monday, do they understand the urgency? 

She  xxx


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Dsh  

I really feel for you hun, similar thing happened to us when we were due to start first IUI. Unfortunatley it delayed us a month, hope you have better luck and sort it out - sometimes I dont think they realise how much it means emotionally for a delay, when your geared up for it.

S x


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi dsh  

Just wanted to check what happened? Were you able to start today, I really hope so  

Big     to you both.

She  xxx


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks you guys!!! I think I just needed to let out the frustration. Luckily our GP was able to contact the hopitial and rush a blood test and results through.  I think it was the quickest the NHS has ever worked!!!

I have my first scan tomorrow so fingers crossed!!

Thanks again for the support  

DSH


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Brilliant news dsh     What a great gp you've got!

Good luck    

xxx


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Had my first scan!! Everything is fine so all systems go. IUI SUCESS HERE WE COME!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2009)

Woo Hoo     xxx


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the support. Ive had the week off work incase there were any bad side effects. but the boredom is now settling in. Thank god for the internet and DVDs!!!! Next scan and injection teach tomorrow so fingers crossed .
DSH


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2009)

Fingers crossed, hope your scan goes well      xxx


----------

